# How many have ticketed?



## Spotlite (Jun 15, 2006)

How many people have been given a ticket by DNR for a game violation? You dont have to say what it was for but I got one when I was 17 for transporting an untagged deer. No excuse, no one to blame but myself, I failed to tag the deer and it was no accident that I forgot. It cost right around $120 I think, been a few years back. The Warden asked me why and I told him I was not going to lie to him, I was saving the tag for a buck. That was when we got 1 buck tag, 1 doe tag and one either sex tag. I had the other two filled. He made me tag it and my season was over before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 15, 2006)

Never.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2006)

Been checked several times. Street legal all the way. Never have minded it too much.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 15, 2006)

With Al Capone,out of all the laws he broke,all they got him on was tax evasion.Out of all the game laws I have broken back in my younger days,I finally got busted on a bogus baiting charge. I'll kill enough doves though to offset that fine I paid...........


----------



## Buzz (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 15, 2006)

twice...once on a quota hunt at westpoint for not wearing orange. i left it in camp and was not going to miss the early morning hunt to go back and get it. some other hunters saw me and told the warden. (geauxlsu have you ever hunted westpoint ?) the other time i was charged with hunting in a state park.  (im innocent i tell you). i didnt have the time or patience to fight it so i paid. then there was the time.....i cant tell you that one yet(statute of limitations and all). other than that i have no recollection of ever breaking or being caught breaking the law.


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope.



I usually tell the ranger that his shoe is untied and when he looks down, I


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 15, 2006)

Once, when I was in the USAF back in 1977. I was stationed in Mew Mexico and bought a resident fishing license. I thought that since I was going to be there for the next few years I was a New Mexico resident. the state of New Mexico didn't agree with me. The judge was appalled that this case went to court being I was 18 years old, serving in the armed forces, that he fined me $100 and suspended the fine.


----------



## COYOTE X (Jun 15, 2006)

NO. .......(JCARTER  )


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 15, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> With Al Capone,out of all the laws he broke,all they got him on was tax evasion.Out of all the game laws I have broken back in my younger days,I finally got busted on a bogus baiting charge. I'll kill enough doves though to offset that fine I paid...........




GL,

Maybe you were  kidding and even if not I am not trying to "flame" you nor am I in a place to judge you or others but I did have a question.  I think you meant that you had killed over your limit in doves enough to offset your fine.

If so why, and do you try and kill over your limit on other critters or just doves?

Thanks.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 15, 2006)

Spotlite said:
			
		

> How many people have been given a ticket by DNR for a game violation? You dont have to say what it was for but I got one when I was 17 for transporting an untagged deer. No excuse, no one to blame but myself, I failed to tag the deer and it was no accident that I forgot. It cost right around $120 I think, been a few years back. The Warden asked me why and I told him I was not going to lie to him, I was saving the tag for a buck. That was when we got 1 buck tag, 1 doe tag and one either sex tag. I had the other two filled. He made me tag it and my season was over before Thanksgiving.




you unethical fawn killer......


----------



## WSB (Jun 15, 2006)

No.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 15, 2006)

Proud to say that I've never been ticketed, because I follow the game laws.  Don't agree with all of them, but breaking the law to kill one deer or one duck is not worth jeapordizing my future hunting priviliges.

Have found myself accidentially in a potential unlawful situation - someone else put in a feeder too close to my stand - but remedied the situation before hunting that area.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 15, 2006)

i just remembered another one...i was turkey hunting big lazer one morning. off the main road is an old red clay road that makes a loop about a milerso and then comes back in the main road. it has bars across it, but they had the bars unlocked and open. there were no tracks of any kind(mechanical) on the road. it had ruts in it 4 feet deep and was washed out really bad. i was hunting around this road and calling. well i called up this big hen. she was in dnr green. asked me if my gun was loaded...i said its hard to kill a turkey with an empty gun(u listening triz). she said you know this is an improved road dont you ? i said improved compared to what. she said im going to have to cite you. i said your gonna have to $#@% and fall back in it to lady. she wrote me a ticket and walked back to the main road with me. i was giving her he$$ the whole time, i was rather ticked off. i asked her to go get her vehicle and drive it back to where we were and if she could id pay double the fine. well, to make a long heated story short i went to her superior and he made her tear up the ticket. i found out later she had transfered in from another district. a lateral move as randy calls it. i saw her a few years later at a dove shoot at blanton creek. she checked me nine ways to sunday. im gonna forget this thread before my memory starts working too good.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 15, 2006)

groundhawg said:
			
		

> GL,
> 
> Maybe you were  kidding and even if not I am not trying to "flame" you nor am I in a place to judge you or others but I did have a question.  I think you meant that you had killed over your limit in doves enough to offset your fine.
> 
> ...


Well the way I look at it,I have a $250 "credit"because that's what DNR cost me with that bogus citation and since I don't need over12 deer and after I kill a couple of gobblers,I'm finished and usually just call them up for others to shoot,I don't fish public waters,I only fish my family ponds,no limit on hogs,that leaves doves as the best way for me to re-coup my $250.00.The shoots I have and go to,one can usually kill 12 doves in a couple of hours.I'm gonna kill hundreds of doves this Fall to get even......


----------



## jcarter (Jun 15, 2006)

i dont blame you..if i thought a dove had turned me in falsely id shoot as many as i can. maybe youll get one of his progeny and all will be right with the world.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 15, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> asked me if my gun was loaded...i said its hard to kill a turkey with an empty gun(u listening triz)



I've got my ears on, though I don't know what you're referring to(as the bird pitches down the mountain)


----------



## #93 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Yes,*

I was cited 4 times for fishing without a license when I was in college. Girls and beer were overriding my wallet and ethics and I was too stupid to consider financial impact the tickets created. The big problem was I went to school out of state and couldn't afford the out of state fee.
   Been clean and sober for 19 years now.


----------



## ryano (Jun 15, 2006)

#93 said:
			
		

> Been clean and sober for 19 years now.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! 

    

I have gotten one warning ticket a couple of years ago at Dalton Utilities for not having my license "on my person"

He wrote me the warning so I could use it to hunt with the rest of the weekend and didnt make me drive back 60 miles one way to get my license thankfully.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 15, 2006)

*I checked yes before I read all the way thru*

I got ticketed,along with two friends for shooting after the posted hours on the CEWC gun range.....Long story short,we didn't shoot after hours,one of us didn't even have a gun there he was just a ride-a-long he didn't even shoot one of ours.........We paid the fine82$ a piece...It was cheaper to pay it than it was to miss work to fight it....I understand the fine is much more now......

I've never been ticketed for a game violation.....


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 15, 2006)

Confession is good for the soul.  In the 1960's I was participating in a deer hunt with hounds.  The dogs had jumped and was in hot persuit of a deer.

The deer had taken the hounds off of the upland and were out on a stretch of hard salt marsh.  The marsh grass was about 3 feet tall enabling me to see the deer which was some distance ahead of the hounds.

The deer was taking the hounds on a wide circle and then to my amazement took a line which was bringing it straight toward me.  I was crouched down on the back edge of the roadside ditch of a county dirt road.

As the deer made his way straight toward me in the open marsh I could see that he was a very nice buck.  It was a beautiful sight seeing him bounding with his head and tail held high.  The hounds were gaining on him in full cry.

Between watching the bounding buck and listening to the pack, I found myself in an intense state of anxiety.  Keep in mind that I have never been bothered with "buck fever.

As the buck closed the gap to the last 100 yards, I became aware of a vehicle approaching on the road.The thought occurred to me that this could be a game warden, and at the same time I resolved that game warden or no game warden, I was going to shoot that buck.

The buck held his course and just before he reached the county road right of way I rolled him at about forty yards.  By then the vehicle had stopped withing a few yards of me.  I turned to see a game warden getting out of his pickup.

I spoke first and said, "well, you caught me in the act didn't you".  He responded by saying, "I have been in this business for a long time and this is the first time I have witnessed a hunter shoot a deer".  He proceeded to check my license then watched me tag the deer, after which he wrote me a warning ticket for discharging a firearm from a public thoroughfare.

Technically I will say that without question, he caught me redhanded.  In my behalf I will add that this was on a backwoods county road that often would not average a car per hour traveling it.

After a nice visit, I thanked him, caught up the hounds and moved on to the skinning tree, none the worse for wear.


----------



## leroy (Jun 15, 2006)

once for not having my license with me but took them later and showed a DNR officer that lived close to me and he tore up the ticket. Another time when I was 16-17 we had been hunting this property for years but the guy decided not to let anyone hunt anymore DNR wrote me a ticket but later tore it up after we taked with the landowner.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been written one ticket !!!! I was joe kurz wma. The last morning of the hunt. DOE DAY. At 8am 3 deer stepped out.Looked like 2 small deer and one big doe.I studied that deers head for 5 min and finally shot.Upon getting to it.It had one horn laid back against its head less than an inch long.I TURNED MYSELF IN. Charged with killing a buck that was not quality on a quality hunt. Cost me 250 and the deer. I've killed many does on trophy wmas since then.You can bet that now I make certain they dont have horns.I've also seen folks not get in trouble for the SAME THING on these hunts.What is it a double standerd with the dnr. They pick and choose who they give tickets to???


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 15, 2006)

243Savage said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually tell the ranger that his shoe is untied and when he looks down, I


 lol you better be a good sprinter


----------



## CAL (Jun 15, 2006)

I received a ticket in winter of 1967 for an unplugged gun and yes I was guilty.The fine was $40.00 and I still have not gotten over it.This is the reason I try to stay within the law.I just don't like giving my money away unless it is to a good cause + I am too old to run.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2006)

Never been ticketed. I can`t remember bein` checked but twice in my life. I guess I look innocent or hard to find.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 15, 2006)

nope


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 15, 2006)

I got a ticket for hunting from the road in a national forest, and my gun was in it's case, in the truck!

I was dropping a young hunter out at a gas line and I was planning to go down the road 1/2 a mile or so and go in myself. As we walked over to the gas line so I could show him where to go, he said look at those deer!

He looked at them through the scope of his unloaded gun, and said "I think those are decoys?"

About that time a voice in the woods behind us said "Put down the gun!". It was a warden in a leafyflage suit with face mask.

They charged us both with hunting from a public road. I told them I would fight it. When we went to court, more than 2 hours from home, we sat around for 6 hours waiting for them to call our case, we plead not guilty. The judge said we would have to come back for a trial since the warden was not in court. I advised him that was not my fault! He started to set the date when I asked him how much the fine would be if we entered a No Contest Plea. He hit us for $275 each and I paid both fines.

It was a rotten deal, but I could not see giving up anymore days of my time to fight the **


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 15, 2006)

Three times. The first two were thrown out. The third citation was for to many ducks in possession. I was hunting a beaver pond one morning. There was a two wood duck limit. I killed my limit very quickly and put my gun down. My buddy continued to shoot and finally killed his last duck. It hit the water about ten feet in front of me. I told him that I would retrieve his duck and meet him on the bank. When I got there a game warden stepped from behind a tree and got me for to many in possession. He had seen the whole thing and knew what the truth was. The judge knew what the truth was also but told me that as soon as I touched that other duck, I was guilty. Guess he was right. Oh, The other two cases ......one was made by this same officer and the other was made by his boss in his presence. Does this sound like revenge to you?


----------



## short stop (Jun 15, 2006)

Well  -see I was Turkey hunting  on my property  and then I got to my property line . Well  then I saw all these birds flying  down in this field  ''my neighbors field ''' but I just couldnt stand it .I had to go tresspass and investigate  to find out  why they ''the birds '' were on his property and not mine ??????????? Why I did this I dont know ,   but it is ok  cause I'm  just investigating and not doing anything wrong ethically by crossing another mans land am I???? -I find  corn all over another mans land and call the Warden  ---then  a few days later I end up getting caught by the Warden  on my own place !!!! -I feel like I did nothing wrong what so ever -----even if it meant crossing over another mans land  and snooping around .By the way I  got out of it and  was not charged with any kind of tresspassing
 True story  gets better every time I tell it 
 And I got caught hunting with  no hunter orange  on 25 ft up a poplar tree on a cold morning ---itwas in my pocket  -total coat $125 .00 .I learned my lesson


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope and don't intend too


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 15, 2006)

Haven't ever been checked by a warden in over 20 years of hunting.

Doooooo! I just jinxed myself by saying that...now I will have a visit every weekend!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 15, 2006)

Yep, got hauled to jail like a was a dangerous felon and fined $200 because me and a buddy ask a fellow for permission to hunt and he gave it knowing that he didn't own the land. We begged the game warden to get us, the landowner and the fellow that gave us permission together so we could talk and get to the bottom of what happened. The game warden refused to do that and basically told us that we were being jailed for hunting on Sunday. The landowner didn't hardly mention the trespassing, he was ticked off that we were hunting on Sunday. Haven't had no use for the DNR since.


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 15, 2006)

I got one 2 years ago for not having enough life preservers in the boat for the number of hunters that I had with me at the time. I was transporting 3 hunters to their stand down the Ocmulgee River by boat to hunt on some of our Private land located INSIDE the  Bond Swamp National WMA (Piedmont). I took 2 of the hunters plus myself (3 Persons) down to their stands with no problems. I had 3 life preservers in the boat. I had one of the hunters stand on the bank at the launching area and told him I would be back in about 15 minutes to pick him up and transport him to join his buddies already at their stands. 
So, I was all legal for the boat insertion on the first two trips.
To make a long story short, 3 guys in the swamp. They killed 2 pigs and wounded another one that evening. When I got to them about an hour after dark, we loaded the 2 downed hogs in the boat and began following a blood trail for the third one. We looked in the bamboo and briars for about 2 hours before calling it off, loosing the trail and deciding to head back up the river in the boat. Now it was about 3 hours after dark, 3 hunters, 2 hogs and myself. We all got in the boat, decided that everything looked OK and should not be a problem returning the 7-8 minute boat ride back up the river to the truck and trailer at the ramp. All went well until we were pulling up onto the trailer (still backed into the river in a REAL remote location). Suddenly, as we got to the trailer, a flashlight appeared out of the bushes and a nice friendly voice said, "Throw me the rope and I will help you". He proceeded to check everyone’s license, checked to be sure ALL the weapons were unloaded, looked at the 2 pigs in the front of the boat, helped us get the boat onto the trailer and out of the water. He then proceeded to check to Fire extinguisher, lights on the boat, lights on the trailer, and every thing else. So far, I thought to myself, we were going to be alright. He had been extremely polite and very professional. He knew who I was and that these were paying customers from outside of Georgia that were hunting with me. As we finished loading the boat and were just about to get in the truck to head to get something to eat and to get these hogs to the processor, he very quietly asked me to step back here behind the boat and talk to him for a moment. He had noticed that we were short one life preserver. He wrote me a ticket and handed it to me. I thanked him and we all left. This was a stupid thing to do and I was in the wrong. 
It was late, we had hogs, everyone was hungry and we still had a lot of work to do.
I will never do this again.
A "Failure to have enough Life Preservers" ticket costs $265.00 in Bibb County.

I am usually checked 15-20 times per year and have been for the last 4-5 years. This is the only ticket, I have ever received.
Hogguide


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope, never have.

Have wrote a few though...


----------



## duke13 (Jun 16, 2006)

Twice.....that i remember. Once walking out of the woods on my deer lease in turkey season when a fully camoed warden jumped out of the bush and dang near scared me into soilin myself! "Mornin boys! Let's see them licenses." He was real friendly until he said, where's your big game stamp. and i realized it wasn't with my license and I didn't have a clue where it was. At that point he wasn't very friendly anymore. He wrote me a ticket in spite of my offer to get a lost tag replacement, cause i did buy one back in the fall for deer season. I called the judge and he told me to bring a replacement and he dropped the charge.

Second one was in deer sreason hunting a small peice of private property. I walked in in the dark climbed a tree and at daylight shot a buck. climbed down and walked down to the creek to gut him and hear comes this neighbor off the property behind me. Tells me I'm across the property line but doesn't know where the line is. About that time 3 wardens come driving across the field. He had called them before he came looking for me. After dragging my friend(the landowner) out of his house they determeind i was about 15 yards across the property line on another property,(not his) and they wrote me a warning for trespassing and a ticket for not tagging the deer. I hadn't even drug it out and i told the warden I wasn't tagging it til I knew they weren't taking it.  They never processed the ticket so i guess it really doesn't count.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 16, 2006)

I got a warning for using a hand net to catch crappie from the tail race at Sinclair Dam when I was 14. The guy that I was with was 18. We were just young and dumb. But we did have a pile of fish until the warden took them!


----------



## toddboucher (Jun 16, 2006)

Been checked only once, the officer was nice, he seen my truck parked in a WMA around 10Am early bow-season. He didn't enter the woods looking for me and mess up my hunt, but waited by my truck to check my lic. Then told me where he has been seeing deer.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jun 16, 2006)

I forgot my "ticket to hunt" for a berry college quota hunt a few years ago, so I got a ticket for that, but got the fine reduced in court since I could prove I had the ticket, just forgot to bring it with me that day....I didn't realize I had forgotten it until I came to the road block


----------



## gordylew (Jun 17, 2006)

I got a ticket on Cedar creek wma for not checking in on a nonqouta hunt.  I was 15 and told my hunting partner that we needed to check in before we hunted but he said we didn,t need to check in on this hunt.   oh well  $87  I didn,t need.


----------



## Todd E (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, warning ticket for carrying a pistol while archery hunting.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

I gotta' admit, I don't whether to be more disappionted  that 26% of us have actually been cited   or thrilled that 26% of us have actually even seen a DNR agent in the field.   

I have never been cited and would never intentionally break a game law.  Too simple and easy play by the rules.  Don't like cheaters, at anything.  I guess if you define success as shooting something, I see why some folks cheat.  

I have only ever been checked ONCE and that was only my ONLY trip to a WMA to help a guy train his bird dog.  Gentleman was nice enough.  None of us even got out of our truck (including him).  He was very helpful in attempting to help us figure out a very vague law at the time (releasing birds on a WMA).  He didn't even know the answer for sure.  We played it safe and left.   
All the other times I've run across agents every single one of them was respectful and courteous.  Course, so was I.  Amazing how that works.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> ...once on a quota hunt at westpoint for not wearing orange. i left it in camp and was not going to miss the early morning hunt to go back and get it. some other hunters saw me and told the warden. (geauxlsu have you ever hunted westpoint ?)


    Never been there....


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 17, 2006)

*Playin' Just Playin'*

Well, I admit it, I have been cited. I was in the Hog Mountain area at a buddy's house. Two other buddies came up with this green wooden box that had a crank handle sticking out the side. It was the workings out of a old telephone. 
Well after a few cold beers and a can of WD40 later. We had it working like a champ. I don't remember who said it but someone said,"let's take it down here below old "so 'n so's" spillway and see if it will bring up any catfish." 
Now, I had heard my grandfather and uncles talk about telephoning catfish. I just wanted to see it done. None of us wanted to get a bunch of fish. We were like schoolboys with a new toy. 
Big Al ran it till his arm got tired. Then I spoke up and said, "let me run that thing." I started cranking on the handle and it looked like a bad Flipper re-run. The fish were jumping on the bank trying to get out of the water. 

All the sudden I heard this strange voice, "What are you boys doing?" I then heard Big Al say, "playin' just playin'." Still cranking on the box, I turned around and there stood the Man. As my pace slowed I started thinking. 
I am going to have to call my Dad to get me out of Jail for Shocking Fish.
He didn't take us to jail, just a ticket. But, we had to go to court. 
At court we had a woman DA and Judge. The DA called my case and I went to the stand beside the DA's table. The DA said, "This is the State of Georgia vs. Mr. Burl E. (real name used in court) the charge of Shocking Fish." 
At that moment you could hear the whole court room snicker and whispers of "What's shocking fish?" I guess some of the people thought we were just cattle proding them in the driveway or something. 
The Judge then asks me how I plea. "Guilty, Your Honor." She then looked at me for a couple of seconds and said, "Do you understand what you are charged with?" 
I said, "Yes mam, I do" and cracked a little smile. She started laughing and finaly picked up some papers to hold in front of her face to cover the laughing. 

This cost me $110. I have left out a lot of the story due to my poor typing skills. I'll have to say I have got $110 worth of laughs out of it. I even had a few laughs with the ranger that gave me the ticket at the NWTF show at Unicoi this year.

We did not go out to be game hogs or break the law. 
We, in all truthfulness were 
"Playin' Just Playin'."


----------



## trace (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes, once and I count my blessings that it was myself and not my wife. I had bought a couple of shotguns from Wal-Mart. Never checked for a plug in the things, you assume that what you buy is legal. I got checked during turkey season, guess what NO PLUG. I came back checked wifes, No plug.. She had decided to sleep in that day or she would have been with me, "gun in tow" I,d be paying child support right now or worse.


----------



## brian chambers (Jul 7, 2006)

Yea I got it for not wearing orange , day after bow season and opening of muzzle loader season, I changed my hunting pack after that I allways have orange now.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 7, 2006)

Never!


----------



## Redman54 (Jul 7, 2006)

Nope, never gotten a ticket. Almost got one for washing the mud off my fourwheeler on a boat ramp at Tuckahoe WMA, someone had been tearing up the ditches and the warden had been looking all over for them, when he saw us at the boat ramp he assumed it was us, it wasn't and I told him the same, he was all business until he found out I was also an LEO then he believed me. I know all the DNR guys in my county so they never check me, but I am always legal, and they know it.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2006)

I got cited once but was found not guilty.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2006)

short stop said:
			
		

> Well  -see I was Turkey hunting  on my property  and then I got to my property line . Well  then I saw all these birds flying  down in this field  ''my neighbors field ''' but I just couldnt stand it .I had to go tresspass and investigate  to find out  why they ''the birds '' were on his property and not mine ??????????? Why I did this I dont know ,   but it is ok  cause I'm  just investigating and not doing anything wrong ethically by crossing another mans land am I???? -I find  corn all over another mans land and call the Warden  ---then  a few days later I end up getting caught by the Warden  on my own place !!!! -I feel like I did nothing wrong what so ever -----even if it meant crossing over another mans land  and snooping around .By the way I  got out of it and  was not charged with any kind of tresspassing
> True story  gets better every time I tell it
> And I got caught hunting with  no hunter orange  on 25 ft up a poplar tree on a cold morning ---itwas in my pocket  -total coat $125 .00 .I learned my lesson



I think I will sue you for plagiarism.  I learned my lesson too!


----------



## PWalls (Jul 7, 2006)

Nope


----------



## 500 S&W (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes,
I was ticketed when I was 17 for fishing without a license in a city park....$32.00 fine (1982) and I was given a warning for possession of illegally harvested wildlife 3 years ago.

I took my younger brother out hunting for just his 3rd time one afternoon and put him in a stand. I just sat about 200 yards away on a gas line and never expected to see anything. Needless to say I dozed off and when I woke up, there was a large "doe" feeding just insde the woodline about 75 yards away. I shot and "she" dropped immediately. When I went up to it, HE had spikes. Since I hunt in Harris County, I broke the law. 

I took the deer to the processors and you would have thought I was dropping off a kilo of cocaine. They told me to take it and leave. I went home and called the TIPS line to turn myself in. About an hour later, I got  a call from Game Warden Hackley and explained the situation. He said that mistakes do happen and since I was honest and didn't just abandon the deer in the woods, I could keep it. He said he would mail me a warning ticket, which I received about a week later. 

The next week I was blessed to harvest my first mountable deer (8 pt.) and took it to the same processor. I took my brother to look at the rack the next weekend and the owner asked me how I knew Warden Hackley!

I seems the warden inspected the cooler, saw my antlers (legal!) and said (Well I see Sean got him a 8 pointer this time)  

Sean


----------



## chambers270 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Never a ticket but*

When I was 15 I got caught Nighr Hunting but I was a minor so they let me go with a warning (scared me to death but let me go).

Then last season I was leaving well after dark, I mean pitch black and since it was dark and I had a very bright Maglite I decided I could leave my vest off. (I always take it off once I am in my stand) When I got to the road I saw a truck coming and it was the Man. He asked me why he could not see my vest from where he had been sitting and I  could not decide which answer to give him, because he was about 500 yards away or because it was an hour after dark!!  
He then gave me a hard time until I lied (I know but I paniced) and said I had already taken it off. He then got all over me for not signing my hunting liscense but did let me off with a warning.

When I was younger I got away with murder, now I try and follow game rules and they give me a hard time.
 

Just to make you fellows feel better I am in school now and plan on being a DNR in about 1 1/2 years. I do promise not to be a jerk unless you are first and to do what a DNR should do, be nice and help hunters out and ticket those who are obviously guilty.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jul 7, 2006)

only a warning for not having my fishing lic. "on my persons"mailed a copy to the warden when l got home just to prove l had it.
~other than that l have been checked dozens of times and have never received a ticket cause lve always been legal~


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes.

I don't know how many times I've confessed this on Woody's, but here goes again.

I was a stupid 19yr old that could read perfectly fine, but instead chose not to read the game reg's clearly for Clybel WMA.

Went bowhunting there in the middle of October.  I hunted all morning and it was very quiet and no deer seen.

Came out to my truck and a warden was waiting on me.

He was very nice.  I had my hunting licence and thought I was perfectly legal, until he pulled out a reg's booklet from his truck, flipped it opened and pointed to Clybel WMA.

Low and behold I had chosen to go bowhunting during a parent/ child early rifle hunt!!!  I wondered why he asked me if I had any children?????????  

He knew I wasn't poaching or purposely trying to hunt during this specific hunt w/my bow and no kid, but he still wrote me up.

Hunting during closed season.  $185.00  That's a crap load of money for a poor/ignorant college kid!!

I read the reg's word for word now and ever since I recieved that ticket.

Tommy


----------



## Son (Jul 8, 2006)

*how many ticketed?*

None here, but then most of my hunting years was hunting along with gamewarden friends.
But I would imagine I as well as others have done some things we could'a been written up for, just didn't get caught.
Shucks, I can remember the time when night hunting rabbits was the thing to do, or at least I knew many who did it including me.
Maybe this thread should have read. Who's been caught?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 9, 2006)

I have never been cited by a GA game warden but one of them ***'s on Stewart got me for having ammo readily accessible... Listen to this....

I was coming out about 20 minutes AFTER legal shooting light, since we hunted till dark and then walked out fo the woods, and had two people with me.  We all had our ammo in the back of my car and all our weapons up front.  When the dumb sh!! stopped us, he asked for everythign and so on...and we were all good so then he wanted to check our guns and ammo and we showed him...I was using a 30-06 and the other two with me were using slug guns...Well, on the floor of the car was a box of 22mag Maxi Mags.  So the **** burglar wrote me for having ammo readily accessible.  I was so ticked off, i decided to fight it, and told my command about it.  (when your active duty, the ticket goes to your command, not you)  I told her the whole story and in the end she called them and pitched a fit.  I never got into trouble but my company had to pay the ticket...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 10, 2006)

I have never received a ticket for anything but speeding.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a warning for not having my federal duck stamp signed across the front, seems like he just wanted to write that day.


----------



## gatorhater (Jul 11, 2006)

*Chambers270*

good to hear that you are hoping to become a ranger. However, you are breaking the law by not wearing your vest in the tree. You might not think that it is important but you will if you get hired on and have to investigate a fatality involving someone that was not wearing their vest. I am in law enforcement but not DNR, and we all have a few bad apples. I can tell you from experience though that we get lied to on a regular basis. Almost to the point of not believeing anyone about anything.
As for the question, yes I have been ticketed for a game violation, Hunting dove over a baited field about 27 years ago. I was guilty and paid my fine. I will not purposely break a game law again.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Ticket*

Got one for wear a red coat and hat. The man said it was not the right color. Took me to jail. Iweight about 275 the chief of police in macon told the dnr he was carzy. If he could see me he need glass.


----------



## goose buster (Jul 12, 2006)

Shot 5 mins.to long, had legal limit .Our watches did not match. That was the last time I've hunted in the afternoon. $125.00 fine and keep my birds.Make sure I've been legal since.And I don't mine being checked.


----------



## COYOTE X (Jul 12, 2006)

(SHORT STOP, YOU KILL ME BROTHER!) NO. COYOTE X


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 12, 2006)

When I first starting hunting Ga. I did not know you couldn't shoot deer after dark. The warden said not knowing the law was no excuse. He also told me that shooting from the road was also illegal. I was really shocked by that one. Those fines hurt.















Just kidding. I have never been cited. 

Have I ever broke a game law, Yes, intentionally(hunting without orange vest after realizing I would miss the hunt if I drove back to get it. Our property is leased and has no hunting around it.) and unintentially I'm sure.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 12, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> None here, but then most of my hunting years was hunting along with gamewarden friends.
> But I would imagine I as well as others have done some things we could'a been written up for, just didn't get caught.
> Shucks, I can remember the time when night hunting rabbits was the thing to do, or at least I knew many who did it including me.
> Maybe this thread should have read. Who's been caught?


I know that is the wierd thing, when I was coming up, rabbit shinning was it. Didnt know you could even shoot them in the daytime until my Daddy started hunting in South Georgia for them.


----------



## CARVER (Jul 12, 2006)

One trout over the creel limit, told the officer but he still wanted to take me to jail. If not for the other officer guess he would have. Cost me $75.


----------



## Count Down (Jul 14, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> Haven't ever been checked by a warden in over 20 years of hunting.
> 
> Doooooo! I just jinxed myself by saying that...now I will have a visit every weekend!



I think one lives around the corner from you!


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been warned many times, no wake zone, fish limits, fish size, snagging a sick trout, bait in a no bait stream , salt lick too close to stand and shooting doves too close to a populated area. I did too many crazy things in my younger days. I am married now with kids and can't afford to waste money on a ticket, so I behave myself.


----------



## GA Farm Boy (Jul 17, 2006)

Good camo, fast boat, fast 4-wheeler, wife with walkie talkie on the hill,slow friends-----no tickets here.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 18, 2006)

Got one for hunting ducks after hours about 20 years ago. A warning. Scared me to death. didn't duck hunt for 10 years after that!

T


----------



## Robk (Jul 18, 2006)

Never been ticketed but did have a warden chase my family for years.   She had the hot's for my older brother and no matter how many times he told her he wasn't interested he she didn't believe him.  Dick got married and that drove that female warden off the deep end. Finally got the chief of police in my home town to come spend a weekend at camp with us.   Our camp wasn't even in her zone and she still showed up there.  Long story shortend she lost her job and was charged with criminal tresspass when it was all said and done.

R


----------



## jayrun (Jul 18, 2006)

Never been cited, however i had a close call when i was 13 i am 33 now.

My parents divorced when i was 8 years old and  my pops was kinda a no show for most of my childhood so the time i did get to spend with him was very very very valuable to me.

one day he decided to take me huntin on his club in  newton county, he put me in a stand on some powerlines.

i am not sure of the regs back then about hunter safety and children having a hunting liscense, I had neither, and my dad was hunting behind me  well out of ear shot.

After a very hot and uncomfortable day in the stand doing like I was told and  not moving a muscle i saw absolutely bupkiss, just as the sun went down my dad came up and told me to  get down , when we got back to his  Duster, yes in those days you just tied the deer to the hood or trunk kinda to show off I guess. A green truck pulled up and my dad started cussing under his  breath. he DNR officer asked which of us was hunting the powerlines, my dad told me to keep my mouth shut and proceeded to cuss the ranger up one side and down the other....the officer was very professional and let my dad rant and rave. He then asked again which of us was hunting the powerline stand. My pops finally  told him it was me.  The ranger then asked us to follow him. he took us out to the little watering hole that the stand was basicly over looking and there was a great big pile of corn.

He took my dad off to the side and asked him some questions then followed us back to the deer camp.

My dad told me to wait in the car, and i did. I don't know what was said at the grown up pow wow by the burn barrel, but my dad never took me hunting again.

Now i have no Idea if hunting over corn 20 years ago was legal but it sure buddy made an impression on me.

If I have ever broken the game laws since then it was un intentional and out of ignorance. I try to stay within the game laws now and am teaching my kids about them as well.

I honestly think that the risk of losing my hunting/fishing priveledges outweighs any monatarty deterant.

jayrun


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm proud to say that I've paid $0 for tickets.


----------



## danmc (Jul 28, 2006)

Not only have I never been cited, I've never had a fishing or hunting license checked.  Clearly I don't spend enough time in the woods or on the water.


----------



## 7401R (Aug 29, 2006)

NO....but I have been harassed alot at the lake by DNR, never been found in violation.

   7


----------



## UGAff (Aug 29, 2006)

Got one for fishing without a lisence, i had left my wallett in the truck and the lake cop wouldnt let me go get it.  Still had to pay the fine even though I had a lisence...


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 29, 2006)

Never.  Had a young fella one time check everything on a dove field.  After checking everything as okay, then told me me he was gonna do me a favor and not write me a ticket.  I asked him what he thought he could write a ticket for...he himmed and hawwed and I finally laughed at him and asked him if that was something they told him to say in training...he got redder and I walked away shaking my head and laughin '-)


----------



## Dub (Aug 30, 2006)

Todd E said:
			
		

> Yes, warning ticket for carrying a pistol while archery hunting.




That is the one that's gonna get me.

Sorry, but I like the "piece" of mind knowing that I can dispatch surly 'yotes, hogs, snakes and yes the two legged varmits that pose as threats.

It's the age old issue...rather have the pistol and not need it than to need it and not have it....


----------



## reylamb (Aug 31, 2006)

I was not cited, but I did receive a friendly warning from a ranger in Illinois on a law I did not know about.  I was a little unclear on exactly where the line was for the public area I was hunting.  To be safe I stayed in an area I knew was open and would go at lunch to the ranger office to get some clarification.

At lunch I climbed down, threw the bow in the passenger seat and proceeded to head to the ranger station.  As I pulled up 2 rangers were leaning against their truck talking, so I just pulled up next to them.  They asked me if I needed help and I said "yes I do, I have a question on where the line is that is off limits for hunting in this particular area.  I have a map if y'all could show me where that line is."

Being the helpful folks that they are they walked over to the truck to point me in the right direction, the rest of the conversation went like this:

"Is that bow in the passenger seat locked to prevent it from being drawn?"
"No sir, why would I put a lock on my bow?"
"You are a non-resident bowhunter I assume?"
"Yes sir, why do you ask?"
"It is illegal in Illinois to tansport a bow in a vehicle unless that bow is cased, or unstrung if it is a recurve, or the strings and cable physically locked on a compound that is not cased."
"You gotta be joking right?  Driving with my bow uncased beside me is illegal?
"Nope, no joke."
"Dang, who thought up that law?"
"It has been on the books since the very first archery season in Illinois."
"Why?  Does someone think I am going to shoot this thing out of the truck window?"
"Apparently so, thus the law."
"Dang, what is that going to cost me?"
"I tell ya what, if you put the bow in the case right now nothing.  Just remember to keep it in that case whenever you are in the truck and all will be forgiven.  We will remember your truck now and just might have to check you again sometime."
"Thanks for the warning, and thanks for the help."

I learned my lesson that day, know the laws of the area you will be hunting.  While I was fortunate they did not cite me, I now know, ignorance of the law is no excuse.


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a question, what eexactly does the law say about carrying a pistol during bow, p.w., and firearms seasons?
I also like the piece of mind alot better. Although I dont watn to get a ticket, I would rather get a ticket than not have it when I come up on a big cottonmouth or 300 boar with an attitude.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## reylamb (Aug 31, 2006)

chambers270 said:


> I have a question, what eexactly does the law say about carrying a pistol during bow, p.w., and firearms seasons?
> I also like the piece of mind alot better. Although I dont watn to get a ticket, I would rather get a ticket than not have it when I come up on a big cottonmouth or 300 boar with an attitude.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris



The law says you can not carry a firearm during archery and PW seasons.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 31, 2006)

"Is that bow in the passenger seat locked to prevent it from being drawn?"
"No sir, why would I put a lock on my bow?"
"You are a non-resident bowhunter I assume?"
"Yes sir, why do you ask?"
"It is illegal in Illinois to tansport a bow in a vehicle unless that bow is cased, or unstrung if it is a recurve, or the strings and cable physically locked on a compound that is not cased."
 That conservation really happened?!  You weren't kidding were you.
Oh the joys of Southern Living.


----------



## reylamb (Aug 31, 2006)

MCBUCK said:


> "Is that bow in the passenger seat locked to prevent it from being drawn?"
> "No sir, why would I put a lock on my bow?"
> "You are a non-resident bowhunter I assume?"
> "Yes sir, why do you ask?"
> ...



Sadly, it did happen.  My own fault though, shoulda known the laws before I got up there.


----------



## gabowman (Aug 31, 2006)

Once, when I was 'young and dumb' I was ticketed for tresspassing in Sandersville, Ga. As it turned out I was invited to go hunt timber land for rabbits. The markings on this hugh field of small pines were like every other timber land and we had hunted this same land the week before. (Keep in mind this was years before leases became a reality. When timberland was involved anybody could hunt that.) The game warden showed up and went to two of my buddies and asked them who had permission for us to be there and they told him "I DID!!" I was actually invited by one of those two guys so to this day I still dont know why they fingered me as the 'guy with permission.' Anyway, all 4 of us were taken to the local jail. The guy running the jail told us the sheriff gets off work at noon every saturday and cannot be reached and the judge was out of town that weekend. We were told what the fine apiece for the 4 of us were and they only accepted cash money. Now we wasnt dummies and pretty much knew where that money was going but we really didnt like the idea of being locked up either. I think between the 4 of us we managed gas money to get home but that was about it. Since then I've picked my friends a bit better too.


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 7, 2006)

Never.

I always know where my Cows are at before the sun goes down.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Sep 7, 2006)

nope


----------



## GunRights4US (Sep 8, 2006)

I caught nearly 50 fish in little over an hour on the St Johns river one afternoon.  I tried to keep up with the sizes and limits etc., but the whole thing was happening so fast, and I'd never caught fish like that before.  

Later on the boat ramp, a wholly unprofessional state officer found a single fish that came up short of the minimum by a quarter of an inch.  He had no inclination to be reasonable, and was instead a royal jerk.

Later, when the judge said that I may have to attend as many as five sessions of court before my case ever came up, I just decided to give it up as unwinnable anyway.  

I stroked a check for the $200 fine and $10 court costs.  

I've never been cited for a hunting violation.  And now I've ceased breaking the hunting laws that I once scorned as a foolish youth.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 8, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## dbwilkey (May 7, 2008)

naw


----------



## Lorren68 (May 7, 2008)

*Yes*

I got a ticket for illegal ammo on Coosawattee WMA about 5 yrs ago the Warden wanted to write me for hunting from a road until I explained to him the road had to be maintained for vehicular traffic his reply "I drove down it" I explained to him that that had no bearing on the law. when he asked to see the bullet from my rifle (sons gun) I reached into my pocket and a hollow point varmint round came out with it so he tried to tell me I was hunting with fmj ammo I tried to explain to him it was a hollow point varmint round and besides I was huntin with ww ballistic silver tips but he wrote the ticket anyway I was going to fight it but the cost was way more than the fine so I payed it.   On a side note to recoup my funds I did'nt buy a wma license for 2 years, and now I no longer hunt on public land because of the game wardens in this state and the stupid way the regs are written so much easier to hunt on private lands


edited for profanity


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 7, 2008)

$560.70 hunting over bait in Turkey Season... 

My Bro-in-law and I planted wheat a week too late and it was still on the ground but got busted in Hancock County...  

Not proud of it, but I did the wrong thing and paid the piper...  

Ignorance is no excuse!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2008)

1 time. cited for fishing without permission when i was a teen. "friend" told me about a really good bream pond in the middle of a trailer park. so i went after school one afternoon with him and within 20 minutes we were busted. it really was a good pond and the owner probably would have let us fish but it never occured to me that buddy hadn't gotten permission.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 7, 2008)

still none


----------



## 12gamag (May 7, 2008)

had a close call-forgot to put on my hunter orange...didnt even think about it...he let me go


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 7, 2008)

nope,never have


----------



## ABBYS DAD (May 7, 2008)

Never.
But I Always Drove Around And To Find A Ranger Whenever I Go To Piedmont So He Can Check My Permit. Its An Old Family Tradition! They Are A Little Amazed When I Tell Them I Want To Be Checked, So I Feel Like My 12.50 Went To Work.......


----------



## dawg2 (May 7, 2008)

Never.


----------



## Victor DeVine (May 7, 2008)

yep...in Flordia for riding in a Kayak without a life jacket (the yak was 9 feet, sit on top)...people on 9 ft surfboards were all up and down the beach and , of course, without life jackets. 

He saw my out of state fishing stamp and knew it was ticket time...$65.


----------



## huntenfool (May 8, 2008)

Mine was for fishing with out a license.  I had left it at home.  They dropped the charge in court when I showed proof.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (May 8, 2008)

I got one for having an unplugged gun shooting doves, I knew it was unplugged, I ran dogs the day before and was going to run dogs that afternoon so I was just being lazy. I got out of the ticket...small town politics


----------



## bulletproof1510 (May 8, 2008)

Never have been cited but have Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- some DNR officers off. Seems that some really don't know the hunting and fishing laws to good. I even had one try and take a guy to jail for suspended license. Guess what he was not driving therefore law does not apply.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 9, 2008)

General Lee said:


> Well the way I look at it,I have a $250 "credit"because that's what DNR cost me with that bogus citation and since I don't need over12 deer and after I kill a couple of gobblers,I'm finished and usually just call them up for others to shoot,I don't fish public waters,I only fish my family ponds,no limit on hogs,that leaves doves as the best way for me to re-coup my $250.00.The shoots I have and go to,one can usually kill 12 doves in a couple of hours.I'm gonna kill hundreds of doves this Fall to get even......



wow these are the kind of people that give hunters a bad name.  
the only game violation i can think of is shooting a robin 5 years ago with my bb gun but i didnt get busted just had one mad mom


----------



## twtabb (May 9, 2008)

Bet no one has gotten the *operating water skis in a wreckless and nelligent manner *ticket. Was sking at the state park at Lake Seminole. Buddy was sitting on the end of the dock so I came by and sprayed him. Next time around the warden was waving me in. He thought I was drinking and when I passed the test he stroked out the water sking ticket. I was so Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I almost ended up in jail. Called his boss first thing Monday morning and got my $125 dollars of giving him my mind.

Other ticket was shooting doves over baited field. 70 acre field and only four hunters. One being my girlfriend.  About all we could do was keep them flying and every once in while knock one down. She shot one landing on the irrigation system. Two wardens come flying in the field. We were all legal and the warden in the middle of the field calls and tells the other warden to hold us. Says the field is baited. I told him that the farmer would not waste a peanut baiting birds and that I was the only one that could hunt this field and I had not baited it. He goes into some big long spill about how the nuts had gone through a drying process. No duh it was 90 + degrees and no rain in a month. 

Long story short, farmer had gone over field with mower to spread peanut vines after he picked the nuts. Tickets got thrown out because of small town politics and no one had to pay anything and we got to keep the birds.

Oh Yea, I  married that girl after her father got over me getting his daughter in trouble with the game wardens.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2008)

*Nada*

Nope


----------



## bulletproof1510 (May 9, 2008)

Not sure why the mods edited post no profanity was used.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 9, 2008)

A buddy and I each received a warning from the Army Corps of Engineers for camping in an unauthorized area about 5 years ago.  I didn't realize that you couldn't camp out on the beach and fish all night.  I had just lit the campfire when a ranger stepped out from nowhere and shouted "PUT OUT THAT FIRE, NOW!!!"  I'm glad that my handgun was in the boat and not visible.  There's no telling what would have happened if I had it on my hip.

I've tried to stay legal at most times.  I think that everyone has their pet laws that they don't mind violating (speeding, baiting, not wearing orange, etc.).  I guess mine is shooting over the limit of doves.  Most years, I only get to shoot on opening day, and I'm rarely on a really good field.  Most years, I shoot from noon until dark and kill less than a limit.  I've killed exactly the limit 3 times, but not because I quit early.  I've only exceeded the limit once in 20 years of dove hunting.  That year, I was on a super field.  I killed 18, and if I could shoot better, I'd have killed twice that many.  I would probably do it again if I ever get fortunate enough to be on a really good field again.


----------



## fredw (May 9, 2008)

bulletproof1510 said:


> Not sure why the mods edited post no profanity was used.



bulletproof, the mods didn't edit your post.  You used some word (and I can't tell what although the way it reads I can guess) that the censor caught.


----------



## kornbread (May 10, 2008)

one time for having a loaded gun in my truck in a mang area in alabama it was a $180 ticket it was in the case in the back of the truck .


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 10, 2008)

Did get a warning years ago, but no tickets


----------



## redkelly (May 24, 2008)

got a warning ticket for hunting over a half ear of rotten corn.  Was gonna write me a ticket for hunting over bait until I picked up the ear and the kernals crumbled to dust in my hand.  We had put them out at the end of the season before about 100 yards from the stand.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 25, 2008)

Nope and hopefully never will. Have been checked several times and have always been treated with respect by the ranger. Even the one I scared the beejeezus out of!
It was the last Sunday of the season year before last. I was getting ready to leave and had stood up to stretch when a small spike ran by my stand. Had made up my mind earlier to take anything for a sausage deer. Well before I could get a shot he'd crossed the propery line and was gone. Stood there fuming and all the sudden here he comes back! The very instant he crossed the property line I waxed him. I turned around to climb down and there stood the man. He couldn't see me from where he stood when I shot and I never knew he was there!  After checking us and doing a quick walk around he finally fessed up to the fact that he thought I'd shot at him at first. We all had a good laugh, relief mostly. What these DNR guys do is a dangerous and thankless job!
By the way, the same guy checked me again last year. This time he waited by my truck though!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 25, 2008)

chuckb7718 said:


> Nope and hopefully never will. Have been checked several times and have always been treated with respect by the ranger.. What these DNR guys do is a dangerous and thankless job!
> By the way, the same guy checked me again last year. This time he waited by my truck though!



Same here But that is the BEST place for them to check you at the truck camp or car ... Just want them to leave alone while at the stand....


----------



## Stumper (May 29, 2008)

No.


----------



## Killer41 (May 29, 2008)

A Buddy Of Mine Was Ticketed For Hunting Coyotes With A Rimfire During Archery Season


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah sure have. It lasted almost 2 houres and would have been my job had it not gotten resolved. 

About 8 years ago I was a guide in Montana. I was on my way back to the lodge at lunch with my client when we got stopped by the warden.  He asked the hunter to see all of his papers and of course everything checked out. Then he asked to see my guide liscense with all my outfitters paperwork. I kept all of this in a envelope in a waterproof bag in my pack. I handed it to him and he returned to his truck and went through everything. Only so many outfitters are permitted in each area and he had to check that the service I was working for was allowed in this particular area. Well after a min or two he comes back and asks for my guides liscense. I told him it was in the stuff I gave him. We searched and searched and found nothing. So he wrote me a ticket and then wrote my boss a ticket and gave a court date that would determin if my boss would loose his permits for that area. I was ver y mad, I knew I had the paper work. I called my boss explained what happend and he was not happy. 

So after meeting up with a couple other of the guides and talking about it and getting some pretty angry comments we headed to the loidge. As I pulled in their in the driveway was the warden. As I walked up he handed me my liscense and asked for the tickets. 

When he had pulled everything out of the waterproof bag the liscense had fallen under his seat and when he was seaching for it had gotten pushed back under it even further. He finally found it after stopping another hunter and dropped his pen behind his seat.

I ran in to him several times after taht and everytime he would apoligise.


----------



## BKA (Jun 11, 2008)

nope


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 11, 2008)

General Lee said:


> Well the way I look at it,I have a $250 "credit"because that's what DNR cost me with that bogus citation and since I don't need over12 deer and after I kill a couple of gobblers,I'm finished and usually just call them up for others to shoot,I don't fish public waters,I only fish my family ponds,no limit on hogs,that leaves doves as the best way for me to re-coup my $250.00.The shoots I have and go to,one can usually kill 12 doves in a couple of hours.I'm gonna kill hundreds of doves this Fall to get even......



So just how much is each dove worth?  When will you be even and then will you only kill your limit?


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Rem270 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope, no tickets yet.  Been checked several times but was legal every time I have hunted.  I did come close once while I was in college fishing on the Tybee Island pier.  I was with a couple of friends and we didn't have fishing licenses.  The law showed up and started checking folks.  They found one lady with no license, 50 fish over the limit, and almost all of them too small.  We tried to make a break for it but were headed off at the end of the pier.  The man started asking us questions and asked to see our licenses.  We told him we didn't have any.  I was wearing my GSU tshirt and the game warden asked if I went to school there.  He said since he had gone to school there and couldn't write a ticket for a fellow Eagle he would give us a verbal warning which consisted of this... "I'll let you off this time, but go get your d$%n license or next time I will write you a ticket."  To this day if I go fishing I will not go without a license.  I have even on more than one occasion gone to WalMart after midnight to buy my license before going fishing early in the morning.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 12, 2008)

I cant remember the last time I was checked for hunting of fishing.


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Jun 15, 2008)

I have been fined for hunting over a baited dove feild.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 14, 2008)

Got checked NEXT to a pay dove shoot.
Me and my friends were on my father's and uncle's
property next to this big shoot that got busted a few times.

When my buddy was asked "what yall shooting over"
He replied "mushrooms and cow sheiot".

We were in the pasture next to the pay shoot. We knew the
field was baited - but not on our side of the line.

Us not being trespassers - we had now way of knowing the other field was baited 

The warden couldn't touch us. 

BTW we KILLED EM' BAD!


----------



## brkbowma (Jul 17, 2008)

Todd E said:


> Yes, warning ticket for carrying a pistol while archery hunting.



I ALWAYS carry a pistol with me while bow hunting. You never know what you will run into way back in the woods, like a monster buck......just kidding, for real a black panther or something!


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 19, 2008)

Never


----------



## 12gamag (Jul 19, 2008)

never been ticketed before but was given a written warning for not wearing orange at Cedar Creek opening morning of rifle season...me and my buddy got through hunting and met at the truck as planned. well it heated up pretty quick that day so I started taking off sweaters. well naturally off comes the hunter orange. when my buddy showed up we decided we wanted to move our stands. me being the dummy that I am I forgot to put the hunter orange on before I went to retreve my stand. well guess who was waiting by my 4runner when I got back-Mr. warden himself. thats when I looked down and relized that I didnt have any hunter orange on!!not to mention I had a loaded gun on my shoulder. well wasnt no use hiding so I walked up to the warden and he proceded to check our licenses the shot the breeze with us for a minute. then he told me he was going to right me a ticket for not wearing hunter orange.  I explained to him that I had simply for got to put it back on-all of my clothes including my orange was laying in the back of the 4runner with the back hatch opened. I showed him wear it was and he said that he would let me slide with a written warning becuase I had made a simple mistake.


----------



## saw (Jul 20, 2008)

*tickets*

I received a ticket for no hunter orange. I  was sitting in my van on the side of a public road when 2 wardens pulled up. After a few minutes of pleasant conversation 1 of them asked if he could search my van and I agreed. He took everything in it out and then put it all back, checked my guns and tags. Then he said he was going to write  me a ticket  for no hunter orange. I was stunned needless to say , because  I was in my van with doors closed and windows up and heater on waiting on my dad to come out of the woods. the judge said that everyone during deer season that had a firearm had to wear a vest at all times even the wardens{ which didn't have one on either}. I paid my $70.00 fine and went one. then I wrote the main office in Thomsan , they said that we didn't have to wear orange unless we were hunting , not while we were in our vehicles because hunting from a vehicle is illegal.  should of got a lawyer i geuss. some wardens are rear ends


----------



## dorkmen (Jul 20, 2008)

Been checked six times. Came close once but nothing was in the chamber. I was walking out on the road and not even thinking about hunting.


----------



## sumtercountyhunter (Jul 20, 2008)

never have and plan to never be - i try and follow the rules the best i know how to


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Went on a dove shoot sponsored by a county political big wig.....11:00AM...BBQ....the guy shakes hands with people....came out in the field after 12:00pm passed out bottled water.....4:45PM....Pack up walk back to truck......the politician grease ball gone!...DNR officers meeting with people back at lunch tent writing tickets.....field was apparently baited...got a court date and it was pretty hilarious when about 25 hunters showed up to the court house....same alibi...answered ad in GON to hunt....apparently tickets were dropped and the politician was fined in the amount of every ticket that was issued....I think there were 40+ hunters....thats a hefty fine....no ticket!!!....but no doves either!


----------



## Shook (Feb 21, 2009)

*tickets*

twice for killin over my limit of black panthers.   never have lol


----------



## Son (Feb 22, 2009)

*How?*

Nope. If I ever do, it'll be for sleeping in the popup blind. Or for not having AARP car insurance.


----------



## oldman 45 (Feb 24, 2009)

Back in 1968 got a ticket for over the limit of doves, I only had 375 in my trunk, got fined $5.00 and the ticket destroyed, but I have walked the line ever since and I dont think I have even been checked since then.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 24, 2009)

Got one for not having enough life vest in boat, friend had borrowed one and i forgot.


----------



## BoShank (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes once, A friend of mine and myself were fishing for some  stocked trout and I had caught my limit and he needed one more.  He got our stringers confused and put his last fish on mine.  We were packing up and a game warden showed up and counted 9 on mine and seven on his.   He took my smallest fish and gave me a ticket.  I wonder what he did with that fish???


----------



## GA1dad (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep,,,,,, fishing without a license in Arizona. Guilty as charged,,,, $175 fee paid.


----------



## dhuss99 (Feb 24, 2009)

Not for anything hunting related.  Got stopped on the water once and thought my license was in my tackle box.  It wasn't and I got a ticket.


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 25, 2009)

*ticket*

I`ve gotten one ticket by the feds for a saltwater red that was too short.I didn`t catch it,but the culprit who did wouldn`t claim it.This was on an island,outer banks of NC.My truck was involved and I didn`t want it searched.I had a pistol and didn`t know,at the time,if it was legal to have it there.So I paid the fine.Didn`t hurt.The guys gave me the "big fish"pot.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 27, 2009)

Nope, and I don't have anything but nice things to say about GA DNR.

I got checked once this deer season on the Redlands, driving down a forest service road.   Greenish truck coming the other way, slows, waves, stops.  They chat with my brother and I, we pass our licenses through the window, they ask how did I even find such a small slice of WMA and are suitably impressed when I tell them how.  They told us we in a good spot and even suggested where to hunt.

I also called DNR this year because the regs weren't clear to me about what constitutes a "loaded" firearm.  The reg book states a firearm is loaded if it has a loaded magazine.  After being transferred several times, I finally get some head guy somewhere.  I wanted to know if a loaded removable magazine in my possession meant my gun was loaded or if the magazine had to be in the firearm to be considered loaded.  He said "Well I never thought about it that way, the reg book is unclear.  We mean a round in the chamber or in a magazine that is in the gun constitutes loaded."  He then gave me some other interesting information that doesn't warrant a mention here, but these guys are great.

The morale of the story is, these guys are here to help and keep those of us who hunt in a legal and responsible way doing it it in the future.  If you have a question about legalities, don't debate it around the campfire, call DNR; they are happy to answer our questions.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 27, 2009)

Never been checked in GA(almost 3 yrs now),had a few issues with MD wardens but never even got a warning......


----------



## oregonbowhunter (Feb 27, 2009)

probably checked 50 plus times this year 

warning for hunting without license too bad it was on the trail to my stand where it fell outta my pocket

warning for not wearing hunter orange sleeping in the bed of my pickup with a sweater pulled over it and a blanket 

kinda a warning for walking with a .22 and a 25.06 over each shoulder and asked me what i was hunting and i said whatever is in season


----------



## simpleman30 (Mar 3, 2009)

i can't figure out how i haven't gotten a ticket yet, but i'm sure my day is coming.


----------



## bross07 (Mar 5, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Nope



x2


----------



## Rockett (Mar 6, 2009)

Not me but a friend of mine got caught deer hunting in a stand with probably 500lbs of corn scattered around it and down lanes.  Game warden walked up on him and told him he " I finally got ya"  My friend ask him how much the fine would be and the game warden told him around 250.  So like any good american hunter, my friend handed him 500 dollars and told him that it was for later cause he would be right back there this afternoon!  Yeah he's got a set!  Personally I've had a ticket twice in 40 years - deer to close to corn and no plug in a shot gun while I was turkey hunting but it wasn't my gun.  So I was kinda innocent.


----------



## ga.gobbler (Mar 6, 2009)

never


----------

